# lightning stopper bottle top needed



## willieboy (Jan 24, 2017)

Hello,
I am trying to repair a lightning stopper (Carl Hutter on bottom) quart beer bottle.  Apparently the wire securing the stopper to the bottle rusted enough to cause the top to break off just under the blob top.  The bottle is a typical aqua color seen in this sort of beer bottles.  Does someone have a broken one or two with a good top they would sell.  The break is a fairly clean break and very little of the neck is affected.  Thanks for any help with finding some pieces and parts.


----------

